# House swap / short term rental



## kerbo (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all ! 

Myself, my partner and our wee boy are planning a month long trip to Australia (Melbourne probably) in jan 2014 to see how we get on with the idea on moving there on working visas to hopefully get sponsored. My partner is a hairdresser and I am a civil engineer. Can anyone give advice on how to rent a place for 1 month or how to go about house swapping ( we are in Edinburgh, Scotland) thanks


----------

